# Powder/Precussion Question



## thrillathehunt (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello . . . this may be a dumb question, but I'm sure some of the knowledgeable folks on here can set me straight:

I have read a lot of good reports on Blackhorn 209 powder. I shoot a 50 cal T/C inline muzzleloader with #11 caps. My question is, will BH 209 work the same in my gun and with my caps as it does in the newer guns with the 209 caps?

Follow up question . . . how much of a performance difference is there between the older inline muzzleloaders and the newer rifles with the 209 caps? Generally, I don't shoot at anything farther out than 100 yards with my muzzleloader. However, I drew a LE Muzzy Elk tag this year and I'd like to be dialed in a little bit farther out so I don't blow my long awaited opportunity.

Thanks in advance for your feedback and insight.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

As the name implies, it is designed to be ignited with a 209 primer. The powder is courser than other synthetics and takes that bit of extra spark to get it to pop. Of course it will fire using #11's, but you will probably miss your elk if you take that chance. Just convert your current nipple over to one that will take a 209 primer and you'll be set. OR, forget about that powder and go with any of the other kinds.


----------

